# Pldt problems



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

A few days after xmas we lost our Internet and Landline ! Had no monthly bills from PLDT for Nov and December either by email or post ! Contacted PLDT both by phone and Twitter result being the bills had not been generated ! And the PLDT website was forever having problems ! So the wife takes an old PLDT bill and pays 2000 pesos on the 9th Jan in Robinsons. And on Friday 10th we goes to the PLDT office to ask why they had cut us off ! And according to the woman we had not been cut off !
She made a report and said an engineer will be out within 5 - 7 working days !
And on Sunday morning 12th the home fibre guys arrive ! It turned out that someone had pulled out our connection and replaced it with another ? ( one of the neighbours had fibre installed by homefibre earlier ! ) They said it would need a new cable run from a box up the road ! But they couldnt do it as they were not installers ? They left and told the wife they would be back ! 
They came back on Tuesday 14th Jan at 12pm 6 guys and 3 vans ! 
2 hours later we were back online. The Barangay had 2 guys directing the traffic around the vans !


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Quite a different experience than I had. Note that I had been a PLDT customer continuously since Nov of 2014: 08/06/19 out of service(phone & internet) at that point, the bill was due so I paid it. At this point, it should be noted that you are paying in advance for the service for the next month. 08/07 reported (in person at their office), they said it would be repaired in 2/3 days. 08/14 reported(in person at their office), they said will be repaired by tomorrow. 08/16 I terminated their service(in person at their office). Went to Globe Telecom to arrange installation of phone & internet which they accomplished on Sunday 08/18. PLDT sent me 3 more bills for monthly service which I ignored and then they stopped sending them.

Fred


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Been with PLDT since we arrived in 2011 although the family landine was PLDT for years !
We first had Globe internet which was totally useless more offline than online !
Changed to PLDT DSL and only had one real long disconnection due to a Typhoon !
Overall pleased with the service now on Fibre with no real problems .
If the speed drops just have to reboot the modem and then its back to normal ! 
Cant fault the homefibre guys the main problem with PLDT from our experience is the billing is erratic, the pldthome login hardly works , and it seems one dept does not talk to other depts ! And as for tryibg to make international calls forget it ! now use viber !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Billing for any internet provider*



expatuk2016 said:


> Been with PLDT since we arrived in 2011 although the family landine was PLDT for years !
> We first had Globe internet which was totally useless more offline than online !
> Changed to PLDT DSL and only had one real long disconnection due to a Typhoon !
> Overall pleased with the service now on Fibre with no real problems .
> ...


Bills can be delivered late or get lost so I just pay extra and keep a positive balance and for sure I don't wait for bills I do break up my payments before the due date.


----------

